# SWTOR: Komme ich heut schon rein?



## Zokora (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab kein Vorbestellercode,aber das Spiel liegt auf dem Tisch . Kann ich heut schon einloggen ,oder muss ich bis zum 20.12 warten ?


----------



## Elberfelder (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Komm ich heut schon rein?*

ok ok ok


----------



## Kaktus (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Komm ich heut schon rein?*

@Elberfelder
Narate mal welches Game er meint wenn er im Star Wars The Old Republic Thread ist 

@Zokora
Du kannst dir den Client runter laden, installieren aber Spielen erst am 20.12


----------



## Zokora (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Komm ich heut schon rein?*

Ach schad mal schauen ob ich dem Händler noch nen Vorbestellercode aus dem Kreutz leiern kann. Dann klappts vll doch noch am we,wenn bioware mich mag "g"


----------



## Oromus (17. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe einen Vorbestellercode und kann auch schon daddeln. Hehe. Sorry ich konnte es mit nicht verkneifen.


----------

